
Show HN: Market your product to 1m+ journalists - soheil
http://meansheep.com
======
Bhardwaj4rt
Safari, Brave and Duck Duck Go browser fails to connect the server, but
Mozilla did.

------
scott31
Should be worded as: Pay us to help you spam journalist

------
gervwyk
want to check it out but not mobile friendly.

~~~
soheil
correct, still working on the mobile friendly layout, thanks for the comment
though

------
DrWhax
Will you remove journalists that have never given consent to be added to your
spam database?

Sounds like a good GDPR court case to me :)

